# You are all alone in your house............



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Suddenly the front door flies open and 3 strange men rush in.
What do you do?


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Shoot all 3 men !


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Use my handgun to fight my way back to my rifles and shotguns.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Call 911 to come pick up three bodies


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

If three strange men made it to your door without you knowing, then you have a bigger problem then knowing how to react.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Police or civilians? Armed or not? Yelling "fire" or curse words?

Frankly I freeze for a moment to think.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Are they wearing fireman gear?


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Is there a twist to this plot?  I'm waiting for the "then you find out they're..." 
But yeah, they're pretty much dead guys.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

painterswife said:


> If three strange men made it to your door without you knowing, then you have a bigger problem then knowing how to react.


Doesn't really answer the question, but let's play your game.
Say they pulled up in the driveway, you see them get out of their car.
They rush to the house, kick in the door and come on in.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

where I want to said:


> Police or civilians? Armed or not? Yelling "fire" or curse words?
> 
> Frankly I freeze for a moment to think.





Tiempo said:


> Are they wearing fireman gear?


Let's say they are wearing wife beaters and baggy pants.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

painterswife said:


> If three strange men made it to your door without you knowing, then you have a bigger problem then knowing how to react.


You are correct PW. That means they have bypassed all motion sensors and killed three dogs without me hearing a thing. Maybe they missed the video cameras ?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

where I want to said:


> Police or civilians? Armed or not? Yelling "fire" or curse words?
> 
> Frankly I freeze for a moment to think.


Google the Tueller Drill
If you freeze to think, you may be too late.
Fight or flight.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> Doesn't really answer the question, but let's play your game.
> Say they pulled up in the driveway, you see them get out of their car.
> They rush to the house, kick in the door and come on in.


Change in the plot ? That means they don't make it to the door !


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Tiempo said:


> Are they wearing fireman gear?


I took the term "strange men" to mean that they weren't wearing any type of uniform.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

TripleD said:


> You are correct PW. That means they have bypassed all motion sensors and killed three dogs without me hearing a thing. Maybe they missed the video cameras ?


So they shoot your dogs, you've noticed them on your motion sensors, seen them on your camera...now what?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> Doesn't really answer the question, but let's play your game.
> Say they pulled up in the driveway, you see them get out of their car.
> They rush to the house, kick in the door and come on in.


If they crashed through your door without you knowing they were there, more than likely they are better prepared than you and you never get a chance to pull your gun. So you ask want they want of course.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

TripleD said:


> Change in the plot ? That means they don't make it to the door !


Why not?
Some states, you can't really shoot anybody until they force their way into the house


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

painterswife said:


> If they crashed through your door without you knowing they were there, more than likely they are better prepared than you and you never get a chance to pull your gun. So you ask want they want of course.


Even if you know they are there, will that change what you do?
I guess it's slightly possible they will kick your door down and let you talk


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> So they shoot your dogs, you've noticed them on your motion sensors, seen them on your camera...now what?


My dogs are in the house. I still will know they are there before they get through my door.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

If I saw them park at the gate 80 feet away, then rush through the next gate, I would be in my truck on the other side of the house with cell phone in hand, heading to the back gate. 
This is so variable. If these guys make it 150 feet and in the front door while I'm standing there watching them , well, I'm pretty incapacitated already.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> Why not?
> Some states, you can't really shoot anybody until they force their way into the house


Not this state. If they shot my dogs they wasted some very needed ammo. They are still gonners.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

TripleD said:


> You are correct PW. That means they have bypassed all motion sensors and killed three dogs without me hearing a thing. Maybe they missed the video cameras ?


I don't have all that fancy stuff, but where I live, I can see someone coming for more than a mile in either direction, and if I'm outside, I can hear them long before that.
My dogs let me know when someone pulls in the driveway, that's about all the warning I get.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Not enough information to assess properly.

180 pounds of Dogs would greet them.

Actually, when I took my CC class, I was advised to run to the bedroom, kneel down behind your bed opposite the door. Take your gun and aim for the doorway. Call out that you have a gun, and if they come through the door you will shoot. Call 911 when you get them on the line holler out, repeating what you have said to the intruders. Keep them on the line. 

_You now have a recording of what went down if you have to take a life._


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> Why not?
> Some states, you can't really shoot anybody until they force their way into the house


That covers most states, although here it's legal to shoot through a door if one is attempting to break in.

Shooting someone approaching your house will get you locked up if they aren't armed and threatening you.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> Even if you know they are there, will that change what you do?
> I guess it's slightly possible they will kick your door down and let you talk


You must see that you had a preconceived notion of the situation before you posted it. Can you tell from the responses that other have already prepared or thought out that scenario and therefore will react different than you. 

There are too many what if's in your scenario. Maybe you were in the middle of a shower or taking a hot pan of the stove.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

where I want to said:


> If I saw them park at the gate 80 feet away, then rush through the next gate, I would be in my truck on the other side of the house with cell phone in hand, heading to the back gate.
> This is so variable. If these guys make it 150 feet and in the front door while I'm standing there watching them , well, I'm pretty incapacitated already.


You are fortunate to have all the gates and barriers.
I could put a gate across my drive, but they'd just walk around it.
It's about 100 feet to the road from the front porch, and I could see them walking to the house.
If I caught them before they got to the house, I'd ask them to stop, ask their business and send them on their way.
I would let them know I was armed of course.
If they burst through the front door, they'd likely be shot.
The purpose of my question was not to see who had great perimeter defense, but just assuming they got to the house and in the house, what would your reaction be?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

painterswife said:


> My dogs are in the house. I still will know they are there before they get through my door.


So you call 911 and wait?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That covers most states, although here it's legal to shoot through a door if one is attempting to break in.
> 
> Shooting someone approaching your house will get you locked up if they aren't armed and threatening you.


Shooting through a door (despite advice from gun expert Joe Biden) is just stupid. 
You might shoot someone you don't want to shoot.
Always make sure of your target and what's beyond.
Nope, you don't want to shoot someone approaching the house unless they pose an immediate danger, like you said guns out and threatening.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

painterswife said:


> You must see that you had a preconceived notion of the situation before you posted it. Can you tell from the responses that other have already prepared or thought out that scenario and therefore will react different than you.
> 
> There are too many what if's in your scenario. Maybe you were in the middle of a shower or taking a hot pan of the stove.


Y'know, I asked the question to see what others would do
Nothing preconceived, it was a simple question.
I don't know why the usual crowd has to come in and turn it into something it's not.
And guess what? It's ok if someone reacts different than me.
At least some answered the question to the best of their ability, others just attacked the questioner.
Business as usual here at GC. :rotfl;


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> So they shoot your dogs, you've noticed them on your motion sensors, seen them on your camera...now what?


I set off the Claymores...


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Jolly said:


> I set off the Claymores...


They are getting harder to find these days....:grin:


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

This is a conundrum in Canada. I do not want to go to prison for defending my home, and leave my kids with mommy for a few years to fend for themselves. 

In Canada, you hope they are trick or treaters. Not a whole lot of defensive rights up here. Yes, it is ridiculous.

Now, if I was not home alone, and my whole family was home? They would be shot and tossed in a hole somewhere. But like others, the chance of them actually getting to the yard or the door un-noticed is so remote as to be impossible, which I think is the big point of this here drill.

Trouble is, here we are supposed to "safely" store our firearms. Which means they are supposed to be unloaded with trigger locks, and stored separately from ammunition. So if you follow the laws, you are made to be at the mercy of intruders. Rural folks generally do not follow the laws though. "Oh, a coyote is killing my sheep! Quick, find the trigger lock key! Go to the basement and grab some ammo!" Yup, that works well

The liberals call this gun control.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Having advance warning that they are or could be hostile changes things a lot. 

I'd retreat to the bedroom, where I have access to weapons other than a handgun, and close the door creating a barricade as well as a choke point to give me more time. If I had time I'd call 911, put the phone on speaker phone then give my address and a description of the problem. While doing this I'd be arming myself and taking cover. 

W/o the advance notice means its three against one and they'd be between me and my other weapons due to design of the house as well as the only viable exit, a siege situation means I'd lose. Therefore I'd draw my weapon and charge them while screaming. 1) A moving target is harder to hit. 2) Having someone do something totally unexpected will cause confusion, confusion causes doubt and doubt causes hesitation and hesitation gives me an advantage. 3) Most criminals are cowards so being attacked themselves might cause them to run.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

http://www.newsminer.com/news/local...37e-f75b-11e2-8575-001a4bcf6878.html?mode=jqm

There are exemptions to what&#8217;s called the &#8220;duty to retreat,&#8221; including on owned or rented property, property where the person is a guest or at a person&#8217;s workplace.


Quote
The new provisions of the stand your ground law do away with the duty to retreat for &#8220;any other place where the person has a right to be.&#8221;

Call, 911...and my neighbor...he's a better abled than I:whistlin:. But the people breaking in, not knowing my living arrangement will most likely trip over one of the two goats that living in the house causing them a moment of puzzlement...the first timers to the house tend to say.... that's a goat....a real ice breaker.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Cornhusker said:


> Suddenly the front door flies open and 3 strange men rush in.
> What do you do?


are they carrying pizza and beer?


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

I wonder If I have enough Hydrogen peroxide to get the blood stains up.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

1. My 'first alert' would let me know that someone in on the property; Now, I am armed. 911 is dialed and put on speaker phone.

2. The pitch and tone of my first alert will let me know, when they are close to the door.

3. I will put myself in a defensive position. EVEN IF I screamed "I am armed" they would never hear me over the first alert going off......But for the benefit of the 911 operator, that is recording the call.....I will scream "I am armed".

4. IF they chose to kick in my door.......and after the first one fell, the other 2 continued on their path into my home; there would be a "clean up on Isle 1".

5. When the perpetrators were neutralized, I would reload, pick up the phone, staying in my defensive position; and tell them I am STAYING in my defensive position, armed, that they need to let the officer that is showing up to use a code word I give to the operator, to identify himself, then and ONLY THEN will I lay down my weapon; and they can come clean up the mess.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

"GUYS! GUYS! CALM DOWN!"

"Wiscto!!!!!! Did the game start yet!? Did the game start yet?!?!"

"You almost missed kickoff!!!"

"Roger had to take a crap!"

"Way to go Roger, you get the warm beer."

"Noooooooooo!"

"Just kidding, there's no warm beer in my house. Drink up fellas. I'll get the grill started."


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

farmerDale said:


> This is a conundrum in Canada. I do not want to go to prison for defending my home, and leave my kids with mommy for a few years to fend for themselves.
> 
> In Canada, you hope they are trick or treaters. Not a whole lot of defensive rights up here. Yes, it is ridiculous.
> 
> ...


Well, at that point, it's time to be a criminal, maybe...


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

haley1 said:


> are they carrying pizza and beer?


Gosh... would be a shame they were dead then.  well....there's still the pizza and beer.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

I will only say I have been in a similar type of situation. Muscle memory and training is your friend.


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

Grab my rifle, knife, or whatever I can and fight to the death, take as many with me as I can.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

no really said:


> I will only say I have been in a similar type of situation. Muscle memory and training is your friend.


We do "tornado drills" and most of us will never be in one.
We do "fire drills" and most of us will never be in one.
We do "prep and escape drills" (those in hurricane, forest fire areas, flood zones" and most of us will never be in one.

We should do home invasion drills.......

What if you are on the toilet, pants around your ankles, taking the browns to the superbowl; someone kicks the door in?
What if you are in the shower, wet, soapy, naked, when someone kicks the door in?
Worse, they sneak in?

What if you are asleep in your bed?
What if you are cooking dinner?
What if you are in the garage (door up) and you turn around and there they are?

We all can ride a bike.
But if you have not ridden your bike for 20 years, and you have to run to it, pick it up, and pedal for your life......do you think you could execute that with the same precision that you did 20 years ago?
Nope.

Practice. Muscle memory. Know your best defensive ground in and out of your home. Practice what to do.

I found that for my own piece of mind, I needed a "potty piece".
God bless a water proof weapon!!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Cornhusker said:


> Google the Tueller Drill
> If you freeze to think, you may be too late.
> Fight or flight.


The drill was featured on Mythbusters at one time and if I'm not mistaken, the premise is that someone is faced with a short range knife attack while armed with a holstered gun.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

An I was wondering if it is correct these days to assume the gender .....isn't it flexible now.... anything goes.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

wr said:


> The drill was featured on Mythbusters at one time and if I'm not mistaken, the premise is that someone is faced with a short range knife attack while armed with a holstered gun.


Standard training is if someone with an edge weapon is within 21 feet of you they can kill you before you can stop them.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> So they shoot your dogs, you've noticed them on your motion sensors, seen them on your camera...now what?


If they've shot my dogs they're NOT barging in the house, they're dead.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

watcher said:


> Standard training is if someone with an edge weapon is within 21 feet of you they can kill you before you can stop them.


That is my understanding as well. 

I know someone who had two men enter his home and attack him in his bed in the middle of the night. He did manage to grab his twine cutting knife from the night table. 

He killed one, seriously injured the other, his girlfriend was uninjured and sustained fairly serious injuries but did recover. 

The situation arose over a failed relationship with one of the attackers sister and perhaps the only real advantage the young man had was that his attackers had been drinking but they were both armed with knives.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Ack! Laura! "Taking browns to the superbowl"!


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Wonder what "non requirement" we violated...


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Well let's see here. First like several others they won't make it to my door without my knowing they are coming. If I saw they were armed and looked intent on harm I would grab the gun and my cell phone and get out of the house. Call the police and stay out of the bad guys way. If they all have guns and there is only me and they are willing to bust down doors to get in my house there is about zero chance that I will kill all three before they kill me. 

If they are not armed I am fine with meeting them at the door with a loaded gun. I would not shoot them unless they kept coming once I yelled I have a gun and I will shoot you. You can add a few colorful words to that.  Again I would have already dialed 9-11 and like others said have it on speaker phone. 

I have only ever been in one situation where someone tried to break into the house. I heard them trying to get in the front door of our apartment and I let the dog out the back. I was in one room with the gun and my baby was in another. By the time I got him the dog had already tackled the thief and chased him off. I reported it and found out there was a ring of thieves hitting military homes because a lot of people had been deployed for Desert Storm. Guy never came back to our complex.

Honestly I will put my money on a few good dogs over me with a gun any day.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Tricky Grama said:


> If they've shot my dogs they're NOT barging in the house, they're dead.


Right? Hurt my dogs and the last thing you might see is me holding your still beating heart in my hand :grit:


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

wr said:


> That is my understanding as well.
> 
> I know someone who had two men enter his home and attack him in his bed in the middle of the night. He did manage to grab his twine cutting knife from the night table.
> 
> ...


First rule of a knife fight is to not get into one. Second rule is if you get in a knife fight you ARE going to get cut. Third rule is do not get into one.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

watcher said:


> First rule of a knife fight is to not get into one. Second rule is if you get in a knife fight you ARE going to get cut. Third rule is do not get into one.


That's what I've been told too but it was intended to illustrate the fact that some of the hypothetical situations discussed to happen and they can happen normal everyday people, not just bad guys.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Cornhusker said:


> Suddenly the front door flies open and 3 strange men rush in.
> What do you do?


Not enough information to go on. :shrug:

I'd assume they have a dire emergency and ask them what their problem is. 

For all I know my roof could be fully engulfed in fire and I don't know it and they've rushed in to rescue me, or they could have been chased into the house by a swarm of black hornets, or are being attacked by a vicious animal or by a crazed maniac with a gun or axe or whatever ..... or maybe they plan to rob and kill me.

In any event I'm just not the type of person to shoot first and ask questions later so I'd need to establish what their problem is first before deciding on what course of action I'd take.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

watcher said:


> Standard training is if someone with an edge weapon is within 21 feet of you *they can kill you *before you can stop them.


Not exactly.

They will likely be able to *cut* you, but not necessarily kill you, although it's a possibility.

The drill involves an assailant with a knife in hand vs the defender with a holstered weapon and nothing between them.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

I would thank Publishers Clearinghouse for delivering me my cheque personally. And also ask them why they kicked my door down, since it doesn't even have a lock on it.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

haley1 said:


> are they carrying pizza and beer?


I sure hope so


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

wiscto said:


> "GUYS! GUYS! CALM DOWN!"
> 
> "Wiscto!!!!!! Did the game start yet!? Did the game start yet?!?!"
> 
> ...


Stoopit Roger.
They should have left him behind on the crapper


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Woolieface said:


> Well, at that point, it's time to be a criminal, maybe...


Better criminal than dead


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

wr said:


> The drill was featured on Mythbusters at one time and if I'm not mistaken, the premise is that someone is faced with a short range knife attack while armed with a holstered gun.


Right
First to move seems to have the advantage, especially if you aren't ready


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Tricky Grama said:


> Ack! Laura! "Taking browns to the superbowl"!


Dropping the kids off at the pool?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Patchouli said:


> Honestly I will put my money on a few good dogs over me with a gun any day.


My dogs aren't really the attack kind.
One dog, "Merle" might attack if he really thought we were being threatened, but most likely he'll sit next to them and try to get his head scratched.
Don't get me wrong, they are good dogs, but friendly to a fault.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Tiempo said:


> Right? Hurt my dogs and the last thing you might see is me holding your still beating heart in my hand :grit:


Now that's a frightening image :shocked:


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

The Hagakure trained samurai in the way of bushido, sometimes interpreted as "the way of dying". They were trained to live as though they were already dead. "The way of the warrior is death". The idea is that a man who is already dead has no fear and nothing to lose. He doesn't hesitate or fight to defend his life, he fights only with the single minded purpose of destroying his adversary with no regard for his own safety.

In a life or death situation, a dead man can never lose.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

If three strange men rushed into my place, I'd figure it was just my friends starting a party... My friends are kinda strange and would do that.. 

Now if I didn't know them, then yeah, I have bigger problems, because of where I live, I know when anyone is coming or going... as does my dog..


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

TripleD said:


> They are getting harder to find these days....:grin:


Nah. Ballbearings and smokeless powder are in plentiful supply.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I'm surprised at how fast some people got offended at this post and tried so hard to not answer the question.
I guess they took it as offensive against Obama or something. :shrug:


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Not exactly.
> 
> They will likely be able to *cut* you, but not necessarily kill you, although it's a possibility.
> 
> The drill involves an assailant with a knife in hand vs the defender with a holstered weapon and nothing between them.


You will note I did say CAN not will. The thing to remember is action is ALWAYS faster than reaction. That means an aggressor automatically has an advantage. As the defender you want to make that advantage as small as possible.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

One thing to think about. Why not design your house so there are two doors to bust through before they make entrance to your home? Plus make sure those two door open in planes that are 90 degrees of each other. Just be sure you have one place where you have enough room to get a couch and tub surround into, you don't want to be cutting holes in your walls when the wife decides its time to redecorate.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Woolieface said:


>


Drop by for a double double and timbits and maybe I can explain it better.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

wr said:


> Drop by for a double double and timbits and maybe I can explain it better.


Sounds delicious. What are we explaining?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Woolieface said:


> Sounds delicious. What are we explaining?


Typo. You can explain how you came to so offended.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Cornhusker said:


> I'm surprised at how fast some people got offended at this post and tried so hard to not answer the question.
> I guess they took it as offensive against Obama or something. :shrug:


Well I wasn't at all offended by the question nor loath to answer honestly. The responses were interesting and sure did tell me a lot about the character of some people, including prompting me to examine my own character.

But I'm curious to know, just how often has your proposed scenario happened to people (to your knowledge) - is it a common occurence - and do you feel it's something that is likely to happen with increasing frequency?


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Naw, I'm not offended... just that kitty up there is...


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Woolieface said:


> Naw, I'm not offended... just that kitty up there is...


I'm glad to hear it because you're typing skills seem much better than my kitty's.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Fennick said:


> Well I wasn't at all offended by the question nor loath to answer honestly. The responses were interesting and sure did tell me a lot about the character of some people, including prompting me to examine my own character.
> 
> But I'm curious to know, *just how often has your proposed scenario happened to people* (to your knowledge) - is it a common occurence - and do you feel it's something that is likely to happen with increasing frequency?


It's more common than you might think, and even has a name:
Home Invasion:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Home_invasion



> An estimated 3.7 million household burglaries occurred each
> year on average from 2003 to 2007.
> 
> In about 28% of these burglaries, a household member was present during the burglary.
> ...


http://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/ascii/vdhb.txt


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Do those home invaders usually have guns with them waving them around when they burst in the door?

I think if somebody burst in my door waving a gun around I wouldn't be inviting them to have a cup of tea.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Fennick said:


> Do those home invaders usually have guns with them waving them around when they burst in the door?
> 
> I think if somebody burst in my door waving a gun around I wouldn't be inviting them to have a cup of tea.


Sometimes they are armed, sometimes not.
They have also been known to impersonate LEO's.

We had one locally not long ago where there were three or four teenagers, 15-19, one armed with a shotgun, but the homeowner had a pistol and managed to kill one and wound another without being harmed himself.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Fennick said:


> Well I wasn't at all offended by the question nor loath to answer honestly. The responses were interesting and sure did tell me a lot about the character of some people, including prompting me to examine my own character.
> 
> But I'm curious to know, just how often has your proposed scenario happened to people (to your knowledge) - is it a common occurence - and do you feel it's something that is likely to happen with increasing frequency?


I see more stories about home invasions all the time.
The lawless in this country are getting bolder, and I believe it's going to get worse unless we get a leader who will pull this country together


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Fennick said:


> Well I wasn't at all offended by the question nor loath to answer honestly. The responses were interesting and sure did tell me a lot about the character of some people, including prompting me to examine my own character.
> 
> But I'm curious to know, just how often has your proposed scenario happened to people (to your knowledge) - is it a common occurence - and do you feel it's something that is likely to happen with increasing frequency?


Happened when i was 13 living in the city,my parents out for the night. But the twist in the story-only one guy came thru the door, 2 outside after the door got shut and locked, banging on windows. The guy inside grabbed my younger sis that was on the phone.I was in the back of the house , My 2 brothers in bed. I looked down the hall ,saw what was going on,snuck my 2 brothers to the doorwall in back and told them if the guy comes down the hall go out and run. I took off thru the door to the neighbors to call police.
I did not grab one of dads guns and ammo.
Turns out, the the guys outside had beaten the crap out of the door buster and had thrown him out of a car. They saw him get up and come to our house. He had ahold of my sis because he wanted the phone to call for police. I got the bad rap(friends ect) from everyone because I took off for help.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Open Fire!


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I just saw a commercial on TV that said a home invasion occurs every 22 seconds in this country.
I don't know if that's accurate, but sounds about right.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol yes I'd be laughing when they rushed in the ""house". 
You see I live over Here in the "shed"!


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm guessing that if three armed guys come busting into your house it aint exactly a surprise.... LOL


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

tamarackreg said:


> I'm guessing that if three armed guys come busting into your house it aint exactly a surprise.... LOL


Except when the GPS directed them to the wrong house. Or they simply were fed wrong info. Or if they were just driving through anyway. All have happened here recently.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Suddenly the front door flies open and 3 strange men rush in.
> What do you do?


 One of four possibilities.

1. As the intruders break in after traversing my posted and S.O approved perimeter defenses I back up my dogs and after the intruders have run or disarmed themselves at my command and assumed prone positions being watched by myself and my dog pack or my aim was off a bit and one or more are laying wounded or dead ,I call the S.O to take my castle protection statement, turn over the property surveillance recordings, clean up the aftermath for me and call the EMTs or coroner as required.

2. After traversing the perimeter defenses and breaking through the door, the intruders discover my doorway is actually their gateway to Hades and I am the doorman shoving them through.

3. After traversing my perimeter defenses the intruders and I all pass through the gates to the afterlife and when the S.O finally does a well fair check due to the odor reported by folks in the area they contact the coroner .

4. As the intruders attempt to traverse my perimeter defenses or actually traverse the first line, my K-9 pack goes into home proper point defense and warning , they retreat and get tangled in my perimeter barrier and I call the S.O. to investigate or retrieve invaders from my defense lines like flies stuck on fly paper.

During my time here we have only had one intruder try to traverse the perimeter around the house during normal lock down hours after we turned in and that guy wasn.t trying to break in, just running from the law and got stuck in the blackberry, thorn bush and thistle I cultivate as the ornamental first line of defense around my house.

One of our area LEOs who occasionally stops by during his graveyard shift meal break to visit as he eats his brown bag lunch, refill his thermos and use my privy as we are family friends if he sees my gate side carriage light that I use as a non descript family and friends welcome even though it's late night but give me a call signal turned on jokingly calls me "Rusty Shackleford because of how I lock down after normal social hours.


----------

